# Agression today.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, well it's there. On TV, video games and at the checkout. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's them grumpy olf folk which causes it Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Well stop shouting at the checkout girl, Ray. My shop assistants call me 'love'. Makes me feel old, but it's better than being called 'knob' by that BarryD bloke.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He knows you better than moi, so I can't say, but he's a knob too you know


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Speaking of aggression........today I'm busy making new net curtains.

If anyone accuses me of unmanly activities, I'll punch yer bloomin' lights out. So there.:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Well stop shouting at the checkout girl, Ray. My shop assistants call me 'love'. Makes me feel old, but it's better than being called 'knob' by that BarryD bloke.


:knob:

:tool:

:thefinger:

Bit of variety for you!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Speaking of aggression........today I'm busy making new net curtains.
> 
> If anyone accuses me of unmanly activities, I'll punch yer bloomin' lights out. So there.:grin2:


Hans can join you tugs, he embroidered a table cloth some years ago. very nice it was, it got lost when we moved here.  (thats not an aggressive face by the way, its an annoyed face). I don't do aggression, just tell the truth. :grin2:


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yep, well it's there. On TV, video games and at the checkout.
> 
> Ray.


...............plenty on the Brexit facts thread !!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mustn't mention the 'B' word or this thread will be reported.
I have been aggressed up badly this am cos another bluddy update by Microsoft changed many of my settings. Now I have to try everything to see whats been changed and then try and solve the soddin thing..... Ggggrrrrrrrr.

Then I pop into friends house to check up as they are away and we hold the key. Found some vehicle had danced in and out of a ditch and ploughed through his concrete fencing. Now gotta deal with plod as friends are off to Canada today. … Ggg rrrrrr

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

shingi said:


> ...............plenty on the Brexit facts thread !!!


Go on with ya, thats not aggression, thats how blokes cover up affection for each other >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Mustn't mention the 'B' word or this thread will be reported.
> I have been aggressed up badly this am cos another bluddy update by Microsoft changed many of my settings. Now I have to try everything to see whats been changed and then try and solve the soddin thing..... Ggggrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Then I pop into friends house to check up as they are away and we hold the key. Found some vehicle had danced in and out of a ditch and ploughed through his concrete fencing. Now gotta deal with plod as friends are off to Canada today. … Ggg rrrrrr
> ...


What´s the difference between aggression, annoyance and anger?
I would say *aggression* is when a person wants to harm something or someone. Not easily to pacify.

Annoyance, a feeling that usually soon passes.

Anger, I think its young men who like to be know as angry :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just assembled a flat pack chest of drawers from local French Ikea type shop. Actually brilliant as every part was in the box and clear instructions. But their estimate of 2.5 hours to assemble it was way off the mark and nearer 8 hours is more accurate. Ggrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They don't account for old farts in their estimations Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope Kev. I like to assemble them correctly the first time and not have to reassemble them cos I glue everything solid. Takes more time making sure the bits are joined the right way round.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I find the instructions fairly simple once you've laid it all out on the floor in order of assembly.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll call you next time Kev. I think half the bits were predrilled to be able to construct several different chests. One wrong blob of glue and yer stuffed.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I'll call you next time Kev. I think half the bits were predrilled to be able to construct several different chests. One wrong blob of glue and yer stuffed.
> 
> Ray.


Someone here agrees with your glue and screw Ray although the sound of shock horror at buying from Ikea was deafening.:surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Actually (spelling) it was a store like Ikea but called BUT 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BUT_(retailer)

This one...…………………
https://www.but.fr/produits/109741/...archTerm=hampton blanc&searchCategory=Produit

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You can get some very nice things in Ikea we are told.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I prefer to buy pre built furniture these days Ray, one has to have certain standards don't you know > >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Kev. We have a superb genuine old oak 5 draw chest on the landing thats not seen the light of day for 20 years. But thats not good enough?????

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

More aggression Ggrrrrr.
Down the side of my e-mail screen is now showing similar furniture from BUT. Can't they twig we have already bought and don't need any more?? Grrrr.

It's the same when I book a hotel we get Booking.Com adds all over the screen. Ggrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Is this appropriate for your thread Raymond*

:grin2:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

tugboat said:


> Speaking of aggression........today I'm busy making new net curtains.
> 
> If anyone accuses me of unmanly activities, I'll punch yer bloomin' lights out. So there.:grin2:


 About time, your old ones were rather tatty and a grungy brown colour

:?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Tatty was my fault, admittedly.

The grungy brown stains were evidence of BarryD's visit and his disgusting habits.

The crime scene clean-up people could only do so much and then they admitted defeat.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Talk about crime scene and aggression…………………….. what are we breeding ???

https://www.aol.co.uk/news/2019/05/...baby-cut-from-her-womb-us-polic/?ncid=webmail

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Around here it is the young women showing all the aggression. They drive like lunatics. One in particular tries to leave some paint on us as we walk down our village street. One morning Chris threw out a hand as she approached to signal her to give us some bloomin room! She hit his hand with her wing mirror which made a very audible clunk! Did she stop to see if he was all right? Did she hell! Chris was fine but she did not know that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

"Brown" stains? WTF!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No I can't believe brown stains Baz. Maybe diced carrots and sweetcorn vomit but not brown.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Rats in a trap springs to mind with aggression. Pack too many people/animals too close together and you will have aggression. 
Just seen that theres been 100 fatal stabbings in England so far this year. The powers that be just keep talking about the problem and asking for more money. Obviously not the answer is it. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Couldn't agree more Ray! I have been saying for years that building estates the way they are being built, with high density housing, is a recipe for disaster. Talk to anyone who lives in one of the garden cities, like Milton Keynes, where proper planning went into providing open spaces and landscaping.

Some villagers, including myself, are taking a planning decision, which was granted in our village, to the Secretary of State for the Environment. The developer was supposed to provide a green open space within a development of 95 houses along with some other benefits to the village. When asked to also provide a small piece of land to facilitate a roundabout on a very dangerous corner next to their development they just moved the green open space to that corner and withdrew all the other benefits including affordable housing.
Can you imagine living on a tightly packed estate of 95 homes with nowhere for the children to play or a space to walk the dog? We are talking about a village here  It is part of national planning guidelines that any development of over 10 houses should have an open space for recreational purposes.

Before long we will be seeing aggression coming from that area of the village over neighbour disputes, dog fouling, children playing in the street etc.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> Couldn't agree more Ray! I have been saying for years that building estates the way they are being built, with high density housing, is a recipe for disaster. Talk to anyone who lives in one of the garden cities, like Milton Keynes, where proper planning went into providing open spaces and landscaping.
> 
> Some villagers, including myself, are taking a planning decision, which was granted in our village, to the Secretary of State for the Environment. The developer was supposed to provide a green open space within a development of 95 houses along with some other benefits to the village. When asked to also provide a small piece of land to facilitate a roundabout on a very dangerous corner next to their development they just moved the green open space to that corner and withdrew all the other benefits including affordable housing.
> Can you imagine living on a tightly packed estate of 95 homes with nowhere for the children to play or a space to walk the dog? We are talking about a village here  It is part of national planning guidelines that any development of over 10 houses should have an open space for recreational purposes.
> ...


Just an example of what you're up against. :surprise:

https://news.sky.com/story/truss-bu...green-belt-land-to-boost-the-economy-11720267

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes and I'm sure certain areas around large towns in any country will have the scars of over population. Paris, Madrid and Los Angels have had their own riots. 
I'm staying in the boonies and hope to live longer.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I blame the parents and the lack of a good hard slap.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Then you hear the cries "OH you can't do that" and cos the kid knows it's bullet proof and goes off the rails.
Stick or the carrot are the only answers. And if your caught carrying a knife in public cut a finger off. Soon stop that problem.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Then you hear the cries "OH you can't do that" and cos the kid knows it's bullet proof and goes off the rails.
> 
> Ray.


Too true, how far do any of us have to go from home to find a place with a bad reputation for all sorts of crimes.

Me about 1/2 a mile.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Too true, how far do any of us have to go from home to find a place with a bad reputation for all sorts of crimes.
> 
> Me about 1/2 a mile.


A long long way thankfully. Probably parts of Teesside about 40 miles away. Some of those old Pit towns further oooop Norf are a bit dodgy by all accounts. Even our local yobs in Barnard Castle are soft as ****e though. There were a few playing with the electric door in the Coop the other week according to Mrs D. Thought they were cool, lady behind the counter came out and gave them an ear bashing and they just sulked off, some even apologised. 

We do get crime up here though sometimes. mainly on farms further up the Dales where quad bikes etc seem to go missing every now and again.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Building more homes is a big vote winner. Of course they must be built but the first priority must be that they are pleasant places to live!

Bob Flowerdew had the best idea ever. He said that farmers and other landowners should be allowed to build one house for every x number of acres they own. Each house should have an acre of land with it and be sited away from the other new builds. As long as each house was in keeping with the area I think that is the best idea I have heard yet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, great. Build another 200,000 homes a year but we have 18 month waiting lists for hospitals and 40 kids to a class and no parking anywhere, social services are hopeless and hardly any bobbies on the beat and retirement homes are folding. 
These new homes are going to end up as ghettos.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

lot of spare space here :grin2: As we like it this way I'm not telling you where here is >


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lots of space, here, too Jan but that is not the case for many people on this small island.

It amazes me that Germany, France, Spain etc has all that space but yet we get people with small children sailing tiny boats across the most dangerous strip of water in the world to get to the UK. It is colder and wetter here, than places like Southern France and Spain, and so overcrowded! My brother lives in the US and he says the same. Why are they not clamouring to go there. All those countries have good health care, education etc. and lots of space!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It seems many are just following the well trodden path to family and friends who are already there. Others still believe it's the land of milk and honey.
Obviously many thousands have settled in other European countries as anywhere would be better than war torn Arab or African countries. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Easy answer to that Pat, I think there are just as many immigrant here per square mile as in the UK.
The ones who want to get to the UK either have contacts there or have some knowledge of the English language.

I snapped with Raymond :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Lots of space, here, too Jan but that is not the case for many people on this small island.
> 
> It amazes me that Germany, France, Spain etc has all that space but yet we get people with small children sailing tiny boats across the most dangerous strip of water in the world to get to the UK. It is colder and wetter here, than places like Southern France and Spain, and so overcrowded! My brother lives in the US and he says the same. Why are they not clamouring to go there. All those countries have good health care, education etc. and lots of space!


Family I expect Pat is a big insentive.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> Lots of space, here, too Jan but that is not the case for many people on this small island.
> 
> It amazes me that Germany, France, Spain etc has all that space but yet we get people with small children sailing tiny boats across the most dangerous strip of water in the world to get to the UK. It is colder and wetter here, than places like Southern France and Spain, and so overcrowded! My brother lives in the US and he says the same. Why are they not clamouring to go there. All those countries have good health care, education etc. and lots of space!


The stats are out there, compared to those that settle on mainland European what come to the U.K. is far less.

Liz Truss, a prospective PM candidate has great plans to build on Green Belt land so there's still room to accommodate more.

But I suppose there are those that just hate foreigners and get really upset.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't hate foreigners, I do hate that we have so many of them without the facilities and money to support, house, protect, cure and employ them and of course ourselves.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't hate foreigners, I do hate that we have so many of them without the facilities and money to support, house, protect, cure and employ them and of course ourselves.


And that's been my argument from day one, leave aside the foreigners, governments have consistently underfunded services that would even serve those born here. Some then prefer to blame the foreigners for the plight ordinary folk find themselves and attempt to shift the blame elsewhere.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You could be forgiven for believing they are all bypassing other countries to come here if you read any of the guff in our media but its just not the case. We are well down the list and also one of the hardest countries to get accepted with much worse benefits and allowances than a lot of other EU countries. As said, if you were from Syria and spoke good English but no other languages getting to the Uk would be a better prospect but the fact is only a small percentage end up here.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When I lived in Norwich many years ago. , 1967 to 77. people were surprised to see a black man in the city in 67, by 77 it was not as unusual.

When we moved here in 2005 I can´t remember seeing a dark skinned person in our 2 neighbouring small towns.
Today there is an area of old DDR flats they occupy in one town and it is no longer unusual to see these parents and their lovely little children in the shops struggling with the German language which they *must learn*.
They are looked after very well here, they have bikes which I think is a government scheme and most of them have a handy, mobile phone to you :laugh:
They are looked after very well, of course people used to complain here when they first arrived and some probably still do, but this is the fault of the world not theirs, they didn't start the conflicts and I am sure if any of us knew there could be a better life for our families elsewhere we would also try to get to that place.

This is my view of things


----------

